# Hello, i have some troubles with my pigeon's eggs!!!



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

So my female pigeon has laid 1 egg so far now.

~When will it lay another egg? (meaning when a female pigeon lays its first egg, when will she lay her second one?)

*Its been exactly 2 weeks since my pigeon has been sitting on its first egg, and hasn't layed its second egg yet. Is something wrong with her?

~And i've noticed my same female pigeon has pooped out HUGE CHUNKS of liquidy poop. I have no idea why this is happening......???

+I feed the pigeons wild bird food. which contains NO corn at all~
+I've fed the pigeons in the winter corn, but they were huge corn which the pigeons oftenly choked on.........but they did make it to lay their first 2 eggs with 2 baby pigeons that are 2 months old now. 
-so i guess i should just keep on feeding corn then? All of these symptons were not happening to m pigeons when they ate corn.
+The pigeons is in a cage with no dirt avaible, the cage/loft is 4 feet away from the ground and has a net floor with net walls and a transparent plastic roof.

~So now telling you these info, will my pigeon (4got to tell u it was a homer incase u needed this), will the 1 egg i have right now hatch and will there be another egg to come (and how long until it comes) and will my female pigeon stop pooping out massive amount of liquid poop anymore if i was to switch the diet into corn?)


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you candled the one egg??????????
MAKE A NOTE--LISTEN UP
The hen lays the first egg 9 days after mating--2nd egg 11 Day.
18 days after 2nd egg--you should have 2 squabs.
SO__if she has been sitting 2 weeks-14 days--it should be ready to hatch--if it was fertile.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Large nasty poops happen when they nest. They hold it in for half the day so that they don't poop on the babies. 
If they're having trouble with choking on the corn I would remove it immediately. Not worth the risk at all. Maybe try unsalted/unseasoned raw popcorn--it's much smaller.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sholi said:


> So my female pigeon has laid 1 egg so far now.
> 
> ~When will it lay another egg? (meaning when a female pigeon lays its first egg, when will she lay her second one?)
> 
> ...




If they are often choking on it, then why would you give it to them? As has been mentioned, raw popcorn is much smaller.


----------

